# Folie undicht



## IndianWells (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo.....
Ich bin neu hier und komme gleich mit einem Problem.
Mein Teich war stark veralgt. Alle Chemie half nicht, deshalb räumte ich im April Goldfische und __ Kröten in die Regenfäßer, ließ das Wasser ab und reinigte den Teich.
Dabei muß ich wahrscheinlich die Folie beschädigt haben. Seitdem verliere ich jeden Tag ca. 1 cm beim Wasserstand.
Der Teich ist schon ca. 10 Jahre alt und wurde von mir so übernommen. Alles ist herrlich eingewachsen und mir blutet das Herz, wenn ich mir überlege nun alles rausreisen zu müßen....
Irgendjemand eine Idee ?


----------



## pepo (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

es gibt im Fachgeschäft speziellen Folienkleber den du auch im Wasser nutzen kannst... Loch flicken und gut...hatte ich auch schon mal---allerdings durch Wühlmäuse

gruß

peter


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

Hi IndianWells 

Wende dich mal an diese Herren.
Sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit auch bei einer telefonischer Beratung. Was sowieso ratsam wäre, da Folie nicht gleich Folie ist. Denn die Zusammensetzung ist stets eine andere.

www.teichprofi.de
telefon:07134/902206

Gruß
Werner


----------



## IndianWells (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*



			
				pepo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Loch flicken und gut...



Hallo pepo,
hallo Werner....
ja, wenn ich nur wüßte *WO* das Loch ist. Ich sehe nichts.... 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

Hi IndianWells
Wasser absacken lassen bis Stillstand ( anzeichnen nicht vergessen) dann wieder etwas Wasser nachfüllen und wenige Tropfen Dosenmilch am Rand auf der Wasserfläche verteilen. Wenn alles klappt, keine Fische drin sind,- und die Pumpen aus sind, so müßtest du sehen wohin es diese Milch zieht. Und dort müßte dann dein Loch sitzen.
Ansonsten suchen..suchen ..und nochmals suchen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## pepo (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

hallo werner02,

das gleiche musste ich auch schon mal machen...... isr aber die einzige möglichkeit...da stimme ich voll mit dir überein

peter


----------



## IndianWells (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Wasser absacken lassen bis Stillstand ( anzeichnen nicht vergessen) ...wenige Tropfen Dosenmilch ...so müßtest du sehen wohin es diese Milch zieht.....


Gute Idee Werner !
Werde ich machen und hoffen, dass das Loch nicht am Teichgrund ist ! Drückt mir die Daumen.....

Dank und Gruß

Peter
www.gartenbahn-stammtisch.de


----------



## IndianWells (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

Hallo....
Ich bin mit meinem Problem leider immernoch nicht weiter. Nach einigen starken Regenfällen war der Teich immer wieder voll.
Ein Bekannter rechnete jetzt aus, das ich pro Stunde ca. 2,4 l Schwund habe und meinte das würde nur "stark tröpfeln" also auch keine Strömung erzeugen um dann die Büchsenmilch sichtlich zu einem Loch zu ziehen........:? :?


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Folie undicht*

Hallo Peter,

wenn das mit der Milch nicht funktioniert hast Du nur noch 2Möglichkeiten.
Absinken lassen, bis es aufhört und in dem Bereich der Wasseroberfläche dann suchen. Oder Du suchst bei sehr trockenem Wetter nach einer feuchten Stelle außerhalb des Teiches. Vielleicht ist auch nur die Kapillarsperre durch Ameisen (habe ich gerade selbst erlebt :evil ) oder ähnliches durchbrochen und Dein Teich verliert genau da Wasser.


----------

